# Breakcore? Speedcore?



## soulbox (Dec 1, 2020)

A complete shot in the dark. Not sure if I'll find any of you into these, but anyone into breakcore, speedcore, or any of the -core genres?


----------



## zeroPony (Dec 1, 2020)

I listened to something like that back in 2008-2010. Mostly from LapFox Trax / VULPvibe records label (yeah, I know that it's the same person).
Here's some of my favs

















If you have something interesting, share it, I'm interested too


----------



## soulbox (Dec 1, 2020)

Aw ye, I know about goreshit, odaxelagnia, and lapfox.  

Another fave of mine is Tsugihagi Records (warning for album cover art: https://tsugihagirecords.bandcamp.com/) and miso-nicomi records.


----------



## zeroPony (Dec 1, 2020)

Just in case if 'happy hard*core*' counts.


Spoiler


----------



## soulbox (Dec 1, 2020)

zeroPony said:


> Just in case if 'happy hard*core*' counts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Yes, happy hardcore counts! And those are awesome songs! I love S3RL too!





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReAHUstLPmo&ab_channel=HCGabber1993


----------

